# Regrouper les menus des apps



## scritik (22 Mai 2010)

Salut a tous 

Cela fait maintenant que quelques heures que je cherche une solution a mon problème : Comment gagner de l'espace dans ma menubar sur mon Macbook. La resolution du macbook étant bien plus petite que l'iMac, je n'ai pas toutes mes icônes qui s'affichent en fonctions du nombre de menus dans une application. C'est pourquoi je recherche une appli/un tweak qui permettrait de rassembler tous les menus dans un seul. Quelqu'un aurait ca sous la main ? ^^ en attendant, je vais continuer de chercher 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Et toutes ces icônes te sont-elles vraiment utiles ? Parce que si ce n'est pas le cas, virer celles qui ne le sont pas peut être un bon début.


----------



## scritik (22 Mai 2010)

Oui oui je te rassure, mais avec iStat, ca mange vite de la place ^^


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2010)

Istat permet d'aller au plus simple avec juste un icone et les infos s'affichent en cliquant dessus ... 
J'ai jamais entendu parler d'un soft qui regrouperait tout ça // ça existe pour les APP afin de liberer son dock ..


----------

